# 2.5 BGQ in corrado syncro



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

After about 1 1/2 year my project comes to an end. 

The engine has run already, I only have to do some finishing work: make the front, put the driveshafts under the car etc. 

I am still waiting on the INA valve cover, ordered it at the beginning of januari but still did not get it. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22xcl78djfz3e9p/cJrb7MP2EB


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Very sweet dude, get some pics and vids of it rolling!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTRS exhaust manifold?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

~kInG~ said:


> TTRS exhaust manifold?


 No, made by my self.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup: 

That is a TT-RS intake though, right?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No. Custom...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I meant the turbine intake, not the intake manifold.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

~kInG~ said:


> I meant the turbine intake, not the intake manifold.


 You are right, airfilterbox and pipe to the turbo are RS parts.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Why dont you put the build thread on the Corrado forum??? 
This is some proper sick engine you put on that Corrado. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

That's awesome!! Any more pics or info.. Seen a pic up on INA's Facebook page.. Wondered what the engine was going in. 

I had an awd corrado back in the day


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> Why dont you put the build thread on the Corrado forum???
> This is some proper sick engine you put on that Corrado. :thumbup::beer:


 I did not know there is aspecial corrado forum!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> That's awesome!! Any more pics or info.. Seen a pic up on INA's Facebook page.. Wondered what the engine was going in.
> 
> I had an awd corrado back in the day


 When the car is ready I'll put some more pics. 
Feel free to ask your questions. 

I build my corrado awd in 1996, started with G60-16V engine, later 20VT.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?8-Corrado 

There are tons of Corrado owners from all over the world there.. And tons of Information and Build threads.. :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Stef 
Do you want me to post up the rest of the pics?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

INA said:


> Stef
> Do you want me to post up the rest of the pics?


 You can do that, thanks. 
Any news about the valve cover?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

stef 4x4 said:


> You can do that, thanks.
> Any news about the valve cover?


 In for the new pictures. Looks awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

stef 4x4 said:


> You can do that, thanks.
> Any news about the valve cover?


 Once its done the engraving for what you wanted Ill email you.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> When the car is ready I'll put some more pics.
> Feel free to ask your questions.
> 
> I build my corrado awd in 1996, started with G60-16V engine, later 20VT.


1996!! That's impressive. When I started mine in 2002 I didn't find a lot of info on any other awd corrado's.. Did you weld in the rallye floor pan and use the rallye/syncro awd to begin with? I did this, ran it with a 340bhp 1.8t for a while and broke 5th a couple of times so upgraded to haldex.. That was a much better awd system! 

Be great to see some more pics. 

Couple of mine when it was first on the road -


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> 1996!! That's impressive. When I started mine in 2002 I didn't find a lot of info on any other awd corrado's.. Did you weld in the rallye floor pan and use the rallye/syncro awd to begin with? I did this, ran it with a 340bhp 1.8t for a while and broke 5th a couple of times so upgraded to haldex.. That was a much better awd system!
> 
> Be great to see some more pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> I was the second one who had a corrado syncro I think.
> When I started nobody had one but during the project the firm TEC in Germany finished a corrado syncro project for a customer.
> I spoke to the owner, he paid a lot of money for the car and had a VR6 turbo in it.
> In 2 years the was totally broken down and went to the junkyard so mine is the oldest I guess.
> ...


Yes I remember the TEC one.. that was the only one I could find at the time when I was doing mine but 6 years after yours ;-)

Will search google.. thanks!

I think I had issues with breaking cogs as I was playing with different gear ratios.. even had a set of tdi gears in there for a while (wouldn't recommend doing that!!). Yes I had the IHI with jabba exhaust manifold as well. Made 341bhp on their rollers. Was good fun! Then bought an R32 engine and started building that up with a GT35R to drop in but had to stop and sell the everything to buy a house..


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

So does this have DSG mated to the 2.5L?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TrillyPop said:


> So does this have DSG mated to the 2.5L?


I am planning to do the second stap of this project in the future, perhaps next winter.
The engine should be modifyed for more power: other connecting rods, pistons and valves and a 6 speed DSG form a Audi TTS will find its way in the car.
I had the DSG allready connected to the engine in the car to see what I should modify.
Most of the things for this swap are allready done.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool, I was curious because I remembered you mentioning it a couple of years ago. Any issues with the TTS transmission bolting to the engine?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TrillyPop said:


> Cool, I was curious because I remembered you mentioning it a couple of years ago. Any issues with the TTS transmission bolting to the engine?


A couple of years ago?
As far as I know the first time I mentioned it was about 1 1/2 year ago.

Bolting the DSG to the engine is not a problem, I took only some material from the upper part of the bell housing to make the transmission free from the upper part of the distribution case.
If you look carefully to the pictures you can notice the DSG is bolted to the engine on the second picture.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Went to the TÜV to day to get the swap official in the car papers.
Had no problems to get the car through so when I got the new papers next week it's allowed to drive the car on the streets.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Last Friday JD engineering adjusted the motor management on the dyno.
The results are at the drop-box.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Why limit the rpm to less than 6k when you can easily go over 7k on the 2.5L engines?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Why limit the rpm to less than 6k when you can easily go over 7k on the 2.5L engines?


I don't know.
To be honest, I don't think I'll use the oppotunity to rev higher than 6000/min.
Where is the OEM motor rpm limit, you know that?


----------

